# Ski pants



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2007)

What is everyone using? I have an old pair of insulated pants and its about time to replace them. Are you using insulated pants or just shells? If you're using just shells, are just a pair of Hot Chillys enough to keep you warm?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a pair of insulated helly hansen pants (waterproof) which I wear on top of a pair of polypro long-underwear. sometimes if it's really cold i'll wear a pair of fleece pants in between the polypro and the ski pants, too.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 15, 2007)

Helley Hansen shells, over a pair of lifa long underwear pants.  I keep all the vents open, and feel good.


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 15, 2007)

Descente shells. They're great.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 16, 2007)

Shell...then layer as the temps dictate


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a pair of TNF Freedom shells. They work pretty well. I normally wear a pair of heavy fleece pants underneath (rockin' the Old Navy, baby!). If it's really cold, I'll add a pair of polypro long underwear.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 16, 2007)

*....just*

TNF shell pant...and either thin, but warm, fleece or Patagonia's synthetic layer.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2007)

Columbia titanium bibs w/ NF fleece AND Polypro yesterday --Summit Temps  were -10F degree


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2007)

EMS insulated bibs.  Nothing special, probably the cheapest they offer.  Usually have a midweight base layer underneath.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

severine said:


> EMS insulated bibs.  Nothing special, probably the cheapest they offer.  Usually have a midweight base layer underneath.



How do you like the EMS pants? I was looking at both the shells and insulated pants since they have them on sale. My only problem with them is they only come in a 32 inseam and I usually wear a 30. I will hopefully stop by EMS tonight after work and try them on to see how long they actually are.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 17, 2007)

North Face Freedom pants, fleece pants underneath - waterproof, venting.  Available in diff lengths


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> How do you like the EMS pants? I was looking at both the shells and insulated pants since they have them on sale. My only problem with them is they only come in a 32 inseam and I usually wear a 30. I will hopefully stop by EMS tonight after work and try them on to see how long they actually are.


They do the job.  They're not fancy, but I've never been cold or wet in them either.  I'm only 5'5" and I wear the mens bibs with no problem, so you'll probably be fine with the inseam.  When you take into consideration your boots, it all evens out.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks, I will make it a point then to stop by EMS and check them out.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2007)

Before my current pair of North Face uninsulated shells I used the cheaper EMS insulated sudo-bibs (they're actually more like pants with suspenders) that Severine is talking about.  They were fine on dry days, but weren't very water-proof and would get soaked on wet days.  Even when wet I was never very cold in them though.  I haven't had the NF shells out in really cold weather yet, but so far they've done fine to keep me warm.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

I was looking at the EMS "Toaster" insulated pants or the "cargo" which I think are uninsulated, both pairs are suppose to be waterproof, windproof and breathable.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> I was looking at the EMS "Toaster" insulated pants or the "cargo" which I think are uninsulated, both pairs are suppose to be waterproof, windproof and breathable.



I'm sure those will both work fine.  As Severine said, ours were the cheapest they carried at the time (4-5 years ago).  I'm pretty sure that they aren't System III, which is EMS's waterproof system.


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2007)

Ski-haus store-brand bibs.  If I'm expecting things to be wet on the lift, I'll scotchguard them, at least in the back.  Hot chilis cut short at boot height.  add another layer if it's extra (below zero) cold.  One pair socks to match height.


----------



## X-Linked (Dec 17, 2007)

I just use under armor (cold gear) pants and long underwear with some insulated plastics to keep the moisture out.  Seems to work fine til about 0-5 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 17, 2007)

i've had my Columbia pants for 10years and they are going strong!!!  Ususally just some thermals under...might double up on colder days....hadnt thought about the fleece pant route underneath


----------



## X-Linked (Dec 17, 2007)

Under armor works wonders.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 17, 2007)

I use a marmot shell.  I have three different base layers depending on temps.  I put the rubber knee braces on both knees to keep them warm and that is all.
Been using the same pants since 99.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 17, 2007)

north face g-tex shell w/ various base layers depending on temps here. IMO, you really need g-tex top and bottom, or at least I do, I sweat like a fat kid.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 18, 2007)

how are the new "soft shell" pants working out???  any experiences??


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2007)

Under armour cold gear base layer, then either my Phenix insulated Entrant membrane pants if its cold or my Marmot Gore-tex shell pants for warmer temps.  If's it's really cold, then I'll throw a pair of heli-hansen ligthweight insulating base layer pants on too!.

Layers + weather proof outer fabric = warm body parts


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 18, 2007)

I went to EMS and tried on their cargo and toaster pant, both were really long on me and even if I was to have my ski boots on they would still be long.

I ended up getting a pair of The North Face insulated Freedom pants today while I was up in New Hampshire. I tried on a bunch of different bands, but ended up with these since they were offered in a "short"

Thanks for all the input.


----------

